# A/c Unit, Ceiling Vents



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good Morning everyone,

Can anyone offer some advice on the issue of covers for the A/C Unit and the ceiling vents on the top of the Outback?

I am thinking that they should be covered but would like some input from you guys. If they do need to be covered, what are all of you covering them with?

Thanks for any assistance.

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas!!!

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You can purchase specially fitted covers for the air conditioner at Camping World, or just use a small tarp held in place with bungy cords. As fo rthe vents, your best approach would be to get some maxx-air vent covers. About $20 each at Camping World and easy to install. Unless you get a large amount of snow that stays around fo ra long time, I wouldn't worry too much about covering the air conditioner though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I didn't cover mine last year and w egot a ton of snow. Had no problems at all with eiter the a/c orr the vents


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

When I asked my dealer, the reply was not bother but would sell me a cover if I wanted one. I did install Maxx Air vents...not for winter covering but just to get continuous flow of fresh air into the TT.

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

These units are made and designed for being outdoors all the time. I don't feel a cover is necessary. I recommend spending the money on another nights campground fee.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Since I store the Outback "outback" behind the garage where there are a few trees overhead, I cover the entire roof with a tarp. It keeps the sap, bird droppings, and dirt off everything. Of course, I washed the roof and let it dry good before covering it. I use cheap clothesline to tie it all down.
Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No covers for me, but I still want the vent covers for other reasons.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

I installed Maxx-Air covers over my standard vents. I can keep my vents open during storage and air circulating with out rain getting in.

I use a small tarp and tie it around the A/C. This is to keep wasps out rather than rain.


----------

